# تصميم قالب البلاستيك الصينة علي mastercam x3



## حمدى 12 (16 مايو 2009)

تصميم قالب البلاستيك الصينة علي mastercam x3
:63:

صورة العينة البلاسيتك الصينة








http://www.mediafire.com/?hxmkgwnynny


صورة القالب






http://www.mediafire.com/?injimjey52n


ملف تصميم قالب البلاستيك الصينة علي mastercam x3 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?de2nno45iz0


----------



## cnc (23 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي حمدي على المجهود 
ويا ريت لو فيه اسطوانة تعليم الماستر كام فديو


----------



## حمدى 12 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

تفضل ياخى CNC اسطوانة تعليم الماستر كام فديو
Mastercam X Mill video tutorial

الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130349.html


----------



## ben1961 (19 يناير 2019)

جزاك الله خيـــــــرا أخي الكريم


----------

